# ND Season



## uplandgameadventures (Aug 10, 2010)

Is anyone heading out opening weekend or waiting until harvest is coming down to a halt when there is less cover?


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

I never go out on opener. Usually hot. Too many crops. Too many people.

As a rule I wait until after deer season. Snow on the ground. Ice on the ponds. People quit hunting. It's the best time of year.


----------

